# 2006  gathering



## kosho (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, 
Hope this finds you all well, gathering 2006, Calf: Grandmaster Ming Lun, Paul Yamaguchi Hanshi, Sifu mike young, Professor IMI Okazaki-Mullins, Hanshi Bruce juchnik, Maha Guru Victor De thouars, Granmaster chareles gaylord, Mfundishi tayari Casel, Larry Kraxberger Sensei, Guru carlito bonjoc Jr., guru george santana, Sensei Jeff driscoll, Shihan tony Disarro, Shihan, George Chaber, Professor Robert Suttles, Sensei David Kovar, professor Ander simms, Sensei john thieman, Sifu Robert Nakashima, sifu Toby Cooley, renshi Robert ito, Granmaster michael dealba, Sensei Ron Estella, sensei Don Snyder, Shihan Jim Moraites, sifu Scott felsen, sensei jason Barron, Shihan david pletsch, Shihan kurt Van Sickle, Renshi Marc burnham, Sifu David leung, Sensei Al Turner, renshi terry Webb, Grandmaster Robert Hoe, Grandmaster Ray arquilla, Professor dominic Cirincione, kyoshi Pat kelly, sifu bernard langan, renshi rick wilmontt, Shihan Jon moore, sensei Janine moore, sensei terry dow, grandmaster Ronald pierce, master sahin ( Tony ) Talaat, Shihan ryan chamberland, Karen atriza, shihan David greco, Master Bob Liles, Grandmaster George Elmer Jr., Master Janet Gee, master Clenn Gavin, Master Randy Stigaill, Shihan Jon ludwig, Sifu Tim Mc farland, Sifu Bill Owens, Master John Evans, Shihan Brent crisci, sensei Faye castelli, guro Roger agbulos, Gilbert cordoncillo, master saturno, Guro jonathan (JOJO) Soriben, Master wade Williams, Professor Jerry R. cook, Sifu david Champ, Guru Glen Abrascy, Shihan Remileh Scherzinger, Shihan Megan koneval, This is the list of teachers there, I hope did not mis spell anyones name. The event it self was Really and truly a GREAT time, the teachers shared History and Teq, all weekend long. I could write a ton of info of this weekend, I went to a healing arts seminar and the master there helped my shoulder out. I went pain free for 4 days and even today it feels good but a little pain coming back. The teachers worked in groups and ranks where broken up around the hall. white - orange, purple - green, brownand red, and Black and up. there was also about 25 kids ages from 5 yrs - 12 yrs old. the dinner and the shows where fun and there was a lot of vender and giveways threw the weekend. 
there was a GrandMaster With kanjukembo there and he did a seminar on friday night for hanshi Juchnik, that was really cool. ALL the Teachers that wher there, Truly there where No Ego's all there to share there martial arts. I would Highly say If you never been to a Gathering you should go. the next one will be in Reno 2007. I am going again and hopefully more of my students will go. people and Teachers from all over the world came... More to come if people would like more detail...
Photos will be posted soon on my web page. of the event. www.shaolinkempotraining.com 
steve


----------

